# Films & séries en "streaming" sur iPod/Itouch.



## Zadig (20 Mai 2010)

La solution vient de cet article de PapyGeek  http://www.papygeek.com/web/des-films-et-series-en-streaming-sur-liphone/

iMoviez.com est payant mais iStreamz.com est gratuit. Il y a une quarantaine de fims mais ça fonctionne bien. J'ai regardé 4 ou 5 films et il n'y a pas eu de coupure.


----------

